# [Review] Corsair Vengeance M65 - luftiger Nager in Edeloptik



## Braineater (8. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*Einleitung und Danksagung*
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
*Technische Details*
*Optik und Verarbeitung*
*Treibersoftware*
*Praxischeck*
*Fazit*

*Einleitung und Danksagung*

Mit der Vengeance M65 weitet der, ursprünglich für Speicherprodukte bekannte Hersteller Corsair sein Produktportfolio im Eingabegrätebereich weiter aus. Die Maus sieht dabei ihrem direkten Vorgänger M60 zum Verwechseln ähnlich, kommt aber mit verbesserter Technik in den Handel. Neben der im Test vorgestellten Gunmetal Black Version gibt es die Maus übrigens auch noch in den Farben Arctic White und Military Green. Wie sich Corsairs neuster Spross im Alltagsgebrauch schlägt, soll das nachfolgende Review klären.

Zur Einstimmung gibt es einen kleinen Produkttrailer vom Hersteller:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P1rHAjiAvAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



An dieser Stelle geht ein großer Dank für das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen und die Bereitstellung des Testsamples an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Durch einen großzügigen Ausschnitt in der Front der ungewöhnlich geformten Verpackung kann man bereits einen ersten Blick auf die, durch eine Plastikhülle geschützte Maus werfen. Die Rückseite hält die wichtigsten technischen Eckdaten und Features bereits. Neben der Maus selbst zählen lediglich zwei dünne Hefte zum Lieferumfang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Technische Daten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wichtigste Neuerung der M65 gegenüber der M60 liegt beim verbauten Sensor. In der aktuellen Auflage kommt ein Avago ADNS 9800 Lasersensor mit einer maximalen Auflösung von 8200 dpi zum Einsatz. Wie sehr hohe Auflösung wird dabei nativ vom Sensor unterstützt und ohne Interpolation erreicht.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Optik und Verarbeitung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Durch den teilweise offenen Gehäuseaufbau sticht die Vengeance M65 etwas aus dem üblichen Einheitsbrei hervor. Das Chassis setzt sich dabei aus drei Gehäuseschalenteilen zusammen, welche auf einem Grundgerüst aus gebürstetem Aluminium vereint werden. Durch die daraus resultierenden offenen Stellen im hinteren Teil des Gehäuses leidet die Ergonomie leider etwas, dazu aber später mehr. Die Farbwahl ist man eher gediegen angegangen. Die Kombination aus schwarzen Gehäuseschalen und silbernem Aluminium Grundgerüst harmoniert sehr gut und wirkt durchaus elegant. Der hervorstechende rote Sniper-Button wird hierbei gekonnt als Eyecatcher eingesetzt. Die optische Gestaltung der Maus ist überaus ansprechend und vermittelt einen aggressiven Look welcher aber zugleich mit einer gewissen Leichtigkeit daherkommt.

Bei den Einzelteilen der Oberschale hat sich Corsair für zwei unterschiedliche Materialtypen entschieden. Während die Seitenteile aus einem rauen und griffigen Material bestehen, wurde der mittlere Teil mit einem haptisch sehr angenehmen Softtouchlack überzogen. Dadurch erlang die Maus einen sehr guten Gripp, während sich die beschichtete mittlere Schale sanft den Fingern anschmiegt.
Etwas ungewöhnlich ist die Kabelführung. So wurde das Anschlusskabel nicht wie sonst üblich mittig an die Maus herangeführt, sondern leicht nach links versetzt. Die verwendete Textilummantelung kommt der Optik zugute, verringert jedoch die Flexibilität des 2m langen Kabels.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der auf Rechtshänder ausgelegte Nager verfügt über insgesamt acht, per Software frei belegbaren Tasten. Abgesehen von den beiden Hauptmaustasten und dem als mittlere Taste fungierenden Mausrad, gibt es drei zusätzliche Daumentasten sowie zwei zentrale Tasten zum Anpassen der Empfindlichkeit. Das gummierte Mausrad ist überdurchschnittlich breit und hinterlässt einen sehr massiven und robusten Eindruck. Eine sanfte Rasterung sorgt für ein spürbares Feedback beim Scrollen. Dabei wird es indirekt von zwei blauen LEDs angeleuchtet und so sehr gekonnt in Szene gesetzt. Die Bedienelemente über dem Mausrad leuchten ebenfalls blau. Der Steg zwischen den beiden kleinen Tasten dient als Statusanzeige für die aktuell gewählte DPI Stufe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Ein Blick auf die Unterseite bringt den, aus einem Teil gefertigten Aluminium-Unibody nochmal deutlich zum Vorschein. Fünf rund um den Rand verteilten PTFE Gleitfüße sollen für einen möglichst reibungsfreien Kontakt zum Untergrund sorgen. Die drei großen Schrauben beherbergen jeweils ein 5 Gramm schweres Gewicht. Durch die dezentrale Verteilung lässt sich hier nicht nur das Gesamtgewicht anpassen, sondern bei Bedarf auch der Schwerpunkt leicht verlagern. 
Bei dem mittig platzierten Sensor handelt es sich um einen ADNS 9800 Lasersensor der Firma Avago, welcher mit einer Auflösung von bis zu 8200 dpi zu Werke geht. Der Verzicht auf jegliche Aufkleber auf der Unterseite kommt nicht nur der edlen Optik zugute, sondern verhindert auch, dass sich Haare oder Fusseln unter der Maus ansammeln und eventuell den Sensor beeinträchtigen. 

Der erste Eindruck ist hervorragend. Die offene Bauweise wirkt sehr ansprechend und die Materialwahl überzeugt neben der ausgesprochen hohen Wertigkeit auch durch eine sehr gute Haptik.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Treibersoftware*

Das schwarz silberne Treiberinterface ist recht simpel aufgebaut und gliedert sich in insgesamt drei übersichtliche Hauptkategorien auf. Das Interface wurde zwar komplett eingedeutscht, allerdings sind manche Übersetzungen etwas missglückt. 
Unter dem Reiter „Tasten Zuweisen“ kann man nicht nur die verschiedenen Maustasten mit alternativen Funktionen belegen, sondern hier steht auch ein simpler Makroeditor zur Verfügung. Über den MR-Button am oberen Rand wird die Aufnahme gestartet und auch wieder gestoppt. Aufgenommene Makros lassen sich noch mit verschiedenen Verzögerungen bearbeiten. Leider wollte der Makroeditor im Test nicht richtig funktionieren und hat die Aufnahme beim ersten Tastendruck immer sofort abgebrochen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Hinter der Bezeichnung „Grundeinstellungen“ verbergen sich verschiedene Einstellungsmöglichkeiten des Sensors. Die Sensorauflösung lässt sich nicht nur für die drei durchschaltbaren Stufen und den Sniper-Button festlegen, sondern bei Bedarf auch getrennt für die X-und Y-Achse. Die Anpassung erfolgt in 50-er Schritten. Zusätzlich lässt sich in diesem Abschnitt Angel Snapping zuschalten, die Abtastrate festlegen und die Lift off Distanz bestimmen. Über den Test Button lässt sich die Qualität der verwendeten Unterlage ermitteln. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Profilverwaltung bietet einen Überblick über die vorhandenen Profile. Diese lassen sich bei Bedarf auch Exportieren, von einer externen Quelle Importieren und auch direkt auf der Maus abspeichern. 

Der Eindruck vom Treiber ist eher durchwachsen. Einerseits wurde die Oberfläche sehr übersichtlich gestaltet, aber auf der anderen Seite wirkt der Treiber teilweise etwas unausgereift und undurchdacht, vor allen Dingen bei den Einstellungen zum Tasten zuweisen.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Praxischeck*

Die angerauten Seiten des offenen Chassis verleihen der Vengeance M65 eine enorme Griffigkeit. Ein Anheben und Umsetzen wird damit zum Kinderspiel, ohne dabei Gefahr zu laufen, dass die Maus aus der Hand gleitet. Aufgrund der besonderen Form ist der Nager für die Fingertip Grip Technik prädestiniert. Beim Auflegen der kompletten Hand kann sich das abrupte Abschließen des Mausrückens unter Umständen unbequem an der Handinnefläche bemerkbar machen. Die fünf Gleitfüße erledigen ihre Aufgabe sehr gut und lassen die Maus sanft über das für den Test verwendete FUNC Surface 1030 XL gleiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die drei Daumentasten sind optimal erreichbar, zumindest wenn man halbwegs große Hände hat. Für kleinere Hände ist die Sniper-Taste einen Tick zu weit vorne platziert. Der Druckpunkt der Tasten ist sehr knackig, was einem versehentlichen Betätigen entgegenwirkt. Das gummierte und robust wirkende Mausrad macht sich beim Scrollen mit einer leichten Rasterung bemerkbar. Das vorliegende Exemplar neigte beim Aufwärtsscrollen allerdings gelegentlich zu einem leisen Klackern. Der Druckpunkt der mittleren Taste ist äußerst präzise und knackig. Die beiden Buttons zum Durchschalten der DPI-Stufen geben hingegen ein etwas zu schwammiges Feedback. 

Der verbaute Avago-Lasersensor erwies sich im niedrigen bis mittleren dpi Bereich als sehr präzise und reaktionsschnell. Ab einer Auflösung von 5000 dpi wurde die Zeigerbewegung jedoch zunehmend schwammiger umgesetzt. Die Anpassung der Lift off Distanz im Treiber funktioniert hervorragend. Während die Maus auf niedrigster Stufe bereits bei 0,8 mm den Kontakt zum Untergrund unterbricht, waren bei der höchsten Stufe 1,5 mm nötig um die Zeigerbewegung zu stoppen. 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Fazit*

Nach diesem durchaus interessanten Test, werden die wichtigsten Punkte nochmal kurz zusammengefasst:

*Positive Aspekte*
*+* Optik
*+* Verarbeitung
*+* Haptik
*+* Sensor sehr präzise bei niedriger und mittlerer Empfindlichkeit…​
*Negative Aspekte*
*-* …jedoch schwammiger bei hoher Empfindlichkeit
*-* Teilweise unausgereifter Treiber​
Die Corsair Vengeance M65 überzeugt durch eine hochwertige Verarbeitung und eine gleichermaßen außergewöhnliche wie auch edle Optik. Die erstklassige Materialwahl sorgt nicht nur für eine sehr gute Haptik, sondern verleiht der Maus zudem eine unglaubliche Griffigkeit. Zusammen mit dem anpassbaren Gewicht und den optimal platzierten Daumentasten ergibt sich ein durchaus gelungenes Gesamtpaket. Der verbaute Avago ADNS 9800 Lasersensor agiert bei niedriger bis mittlerer Empfindlichkeit sehr präzise und verzögerungsfrei, neigt jedoch bei einer hohen Sensorauflösung zu einer leicht schwammigen Umsetzung der Zeigerbewegung. Die Lift off Distanz lässt sich von 0,8mm bis 1,5mm an die individuelle Vorlieben und Spielgewohnheiten anpassen.

Nicht so überzeugend war der teilweise etwas unausgereifte Treiber, welcher aber nach einmaliger Konfiguration auch nicht unbedingt benötigt wird. Der aktuelle Preis von 60€ ist für das Gebotene auf jedenfall angemessen.

Die Vengeance M65 konnte im Test durchaus überzeugen und wies nur wenige Schwächen auf, weswegen ein Gold Award durchaus gerechtfertigt ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (8. März 2013)

*AW: [Review] Corsair Vengance M65 - luftiger Nager in Edeloptik*

Test ist online, viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## 0g3l (8. März 2013)

Sehr gutes Review (Wie Immer). Gefällt mir sehr, auch wenn ich mit meiner G400 momentan ganz zufrieden bin.


----------



## Westcoast (8. März 2013)

tolles review

finde ich schade das corsair es mit den treibern nicht auf einen grünen zweig schafft.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. März 2013)

Sind Dir schon eindeutige (Stellen-)Angebote der PCGH-Redaktion zugegangen?  Top Review, ich ziehe meinen Hut und verneige mich vor Dir! 
​


----------



## Braineater (9. März 2013)

Danke euch


----------



## Braineater (11. März 2013)

Die Maus ist jetzt ab 60€ gelistet  Hab das Fazit entsprechend angepasst


----------



## oneberlin (28. April 2013)

ein Umstieg von der M60 auf die M65 macht keinen Sinn oder?! Ich seh da jetzt bis auf die höhere DPI keinen Unterschied - und ich bin low/midsenser der mit 1800dpi spielt


----------



## Braineater (28. April 2013)

Nope, das macht nicht wirklich Sinn  Behalte lieber die M65


----------



## TiscXX (1. Mai 2013)

Schönes review auch wenn mich die coraair maeuse nicht so ansprechen, da sie meiner meinung nach nicht an zowie oder so ddankommen.


----------



## oneberlin (1. Mai 2013)

TiscXX schrieb:


> Schönes review auch wenn mich die coraair maeuse nicht so ansprechen, da sie meiner meinung nach nicht an zowie oder so ddankommen.


 
woran machst du das fest?


----------



## TiscXX (1. Mai 2013)

Ich finde die ergonomie nicht so umwerfend und den sensor von zowie finde ich um einiges präziser als den der corasair mäuse, ansonsten is das ne tolle maus


----------



## oneberlin (1. Mai 2013)

Den Sensor findest du präziser?!

Die Ergonomie?

Ohne beide in der Hand gehabt zu haben? Die Sensoren unterscheiden sich btw nicht sonderlich


----------



## TiscXX (1. Mai 2013)

ich hatte sie schon in der hand...

meiner meinung nach ist der sensor der zowie präziser, aber das is nur meine meinung nach recht kurzem testen.


----------



## Braineater (1. Mai 2013)

oneberlin schrieb:


> Den Sensor findest du präziser?!
> 
> Die Ergonomie?
> 
> Ohne beide in der Hand gehabt zu haben? Die Sensoren unterscheiden sich btw nicht sonderlich



Bei den Sensoren liegst du falsch  Zowie verbaut (fast) ausschließlich optische Sensoren bis maximal 2300 dpi. Die Sensoren sind zumindest wenn man den Vergleich hat und auch wirklich darauf achtet um einiges präziser als zum Beispiel der Avago ADNS 9800 der Corsair Maus.

Und auch ergonmisch hat Zowie, Steelserie oder Razer die nase vorn. Das Gehäuse der Corsair ist leider stellenweise etwas zu kantig.

Die Woche bekomme ich noch eine Zowie FK


----------



## TiscXX (1. Mai 2013)

danke Braineater ! 

ja ich glaub ich hol mir noch die steelseries sensei


----------



## Braineater (1. Mai 2013)

Die Sensei ist durchaus empfehlenswert  Eine meiner liebsten Mäuse, simple aber ergonomisch korrekte Form und massig anpassungsmöglichkeiten bei einem halbwegs vernünftigen Sensor.


----------



## TiscXX (1. Mai 2013)

ist die fk denn besser?


----------



## Braineater (1. Mai 2013)

Das weiß ich erst im Laufe der nächsten Woche ^^ Vermutlich wird es aber wie bei anderen Zowie Mäusen keinen groben Patzer geben


----------



## TiscXX (1. Mai 2013)

ok danke wenn du willst kannste dich mit mir ueber pn inverbindung setzen, wuerde mich sehr freuen


----------



## Redbull0329 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich finde die maus extremst geil, überlege schon länger mir die zusammen mit einer K70 Tastatur zuzulegen. Nächstes Review, vielleicht?


----------



## Braineater (29. Mai 2013)

Ich sollte meine K70 bald bekommen


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Mai 2013)

HABEN. WILL.

Werden wir eine Review sehen? Bin gespannt was die so draufhat und wie du die MX Reds findest.


----------



## Braineater (30. Mai 2013)

Die K70 ist da 

Ich werde ein Review dazu machen aber wohl diesmal nicht im Forum. Aber Bilder wird es geben  Und Infos auch wenn du willst.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Mai 2013)

Ja, daran bin ich auch interessiert. Wo wird es dieses review denn dann geben? Machst du hier einen link?


----------



## Braineater (31. Mai 2013)

Hier werde ich wenn dann keinen Link posten, ich glaube das ist erstens nicht gerne gesehen und passt zweitens auch nicht zum Thema ^^

Ich kann euch beiden eine PN schicken wenn der Test fertig ist


----------



## Cleriker (31. Mai 2013)

Klar, gern. Dann bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## dynastes (3. August 2013)

Hey Leute!

Eine Frage: Behebt die aktuelle Firmware, die auf Corsairs Website zur Verfügung steht, den Inputlag, unter dem A9800-Mäuse mit frühen Firmware-Versionen in der Regel haben? Ich recherchiere für einen Freund, der Form und Funktionen sehr ansprechend findet, Inputlag ist aber logischerweise inakzeptabel, wenn es um's Gaming geht.


Danke vielmals!


Btw, tolles Review


----------



## vvoll3 (3. August 2013)

A9800 ist auch mit der neuen SROM "enttäuschend".


----------



## dynastes (4. August 2013)

Und wie definiert sich "enttäuschend"? Wenn der Inputlag behoben wurde, bleibt doch "nur" noch das Accel-Problem, oder? Ärgerlich, aber bei den A9x00 nicht mehr anders zu erwarten (?)


----------



## vvoll3 (4. August 2013)

Siehe ocn, Corsair M60/M90 Owners Club

Man hat das "smoothing" reduziert, mehr aber auch nicht, und ich will nicht wissen was Pixart in Zukunft veranstaltet nach dem sich das Ganze so gut verkauft.


----------



## dynastes (4. August 2013)

Mmh, okay. Danke für die Info!!!!


----------

